# Tried my canned meatloaf :(



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ill send you my receipe as soon as I can get on a computer...I add Chinese hot sause n a-1 to my batches n it gives it good flavor n kick fresh or canned...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It do change a bit from cannin from bakin. Cannin be a hot, wet, sealed envirionment where bakin be a hot, dry enviroment.

The recipe I used fer my turkey meatloaf was great baked an still really good canned. Try some smaller batch's till yall find one what ya like.

Here be a link ta my recipe. Yall can use hamburger instead works just as well.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-turkey-meatloaf-18342/

Remember, cannin tends ta intensify seasonin, to much an it ain't gonna be good. Best ta be a bit conservative till yall find the right ballance. Hope the next batch be better fer yall. Don't give up, yall get it sooner er later.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

My cheese turned out like rubber :dunno:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

here is how I can it:
-- about 8 pounds burger
--either
4 packets of meatloaf seasoning 

* Ive used my own blend of seasoning when I didnt have the packets but its always a guessing job...
use: garlic peprikia pepper onion power

11 eggs

1 3/4 cup katsup

about 1/2 a table size jar of A-1 sauce

a few squirts of chinese hotsauce (the kind with the rooster on the bottle) or im sure your fave hot sauce will do

cold pack in wide mouth jars leave 1 1/2 inch of headspace for grease

90 min @ 11 pounds pressure. 

This gives me 7 quarts. Often I have some leftover because the meat pack I buy are not exact. That has worked out because I cook up either burgers or have enough for a small loaf n get to try it out. 

anyways...have fun


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be an idear fer ya masterspark, try this.

Mix ya up a batch a meatloaf, just yer regular recipe (use mine ifin ya like er maybe yall got a favorite), can one batch (make em small till ya find what works) then bake one in a pan like normal.

Taste test the two. Yall notice that the baked one tastes different then the canned one. Find what ya need ta add ta the canned one ta make it more acceptable ta yer family. Trial an error what it gonna take till yall get it tweaked just right.

I use oatmeal in mine. It comes outa the jar in a real nice cyclinder an slices up real nice.

Keep tryin friend, it'll work out.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I just wonder if you were to roast the meatloaf in the canning jars in the oven first and then pressure can them?

Obviously you'd have to put the meatloaf into a cold oven to start it or the jars would crack.

Maybe it would give you that typical fresh-out-of-the-oven taste that is missing from cold packed canned meatloaf?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> I just wonder if you were to roast the meatloaf in the canning jars in the oven first and then pressure can them?
> 
> Obviously you'd have to put the meatloaf into a cold oven to start it or the jars would crack.
> 
> Maybe it would give you that typical fresh-out-of-the-oven taste that is missing from cold packed canned meatloaf?


Good thought. And maybe drain off some of the fat before canning?


----------

